# A6 Purchase help



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Hi guys, first time poster. I'm looking into getting into a used 03 A6 3.0 Quattro Well actually any 02-04 used A6 with nice low miles. Here's my question. When I get involved with a car, I'm involved for the long term, so I'm going to be modifying the car to make it a little more fun. Where are the good sources for parts and aftermarket goodies, such as lowering springs, exhausts, interior dress up goodies, etc. Looking for places that sell carbon fiber goodies too. I have a friend who had a 00 A6 2.7T 6spd, which was traded in at the Audi dealer he works for(I work for one also). The car he had had was already modded when he go it, and if it weren't for the fact that he already sold it, and the high mileage it'd be sitting in my garage. But his car had a chip, divertor valves, intake, coil overs, BBS wheels, and an exhaust were just some of the add ons, I'm looking to replicate the car as best I can. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I've owned VWs for years and I know where I can get some Audi aftermarket items through places like ABD.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: A6 Purchase help (Herbie3Rivers)*

If your after C5 performance, you'd likely be interested in a Sport Packaged 2.7T or a Sport Packaged 02-04 4.2. Both are sweet and will need less mods vs non-sport packaged models.
As far as modding engine performance, majority would suggest the 2.7T. The other C5 engines are not as "mod friendly".
One decision that some folks wrestle with is Turbo vs Normally Aspirated. Proper care of any engine is mandatory for long life and this is especially true with a Twin Turbo 2.7T. Service history is highly desirable as a purchase factor.
You commented on a 3.0... it's OK as a daily driver with a balance between average power and fuel economy, but does not compare to the fun factor of 2.7T / 4.2 torque curves.
If you haven't already, drive one of each as they really are quite different http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 Purchase help (GLS-S4)*

I agree with GLS...
I have not personally been in a 3.0, but only in a 2.8, and in my humble opinion the 2.8 isn't strong enough for such a heavy machine. obviously from a performance fun etc stand point... I am not sure, but I have to believe the 3.0 will be very similar.
However we are all different and you might find the 3.0 a blast. Only way to know is to drive them all.
At the end of the day the turbo cars will require more attention to oil temps / levels (start and stop and so on) etc for longer life, but they are a lot of fun... I would also suggest a CPO or good warrantee on the turbo models.
My 2c
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 8:49 PM 3-6-2007_


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: A6 Purchase help (Massboykie)*

Thanks for the advice. What ever I end up doing, I'm getting the car from the dealership I work at. Even though it is an Audi store, I am limited to what I can find that get's traded/turned in. We took in 2 2.7Ts one 04 black shifter, and the other a 02 silver auto. Problem is they both have over 50k miles which is what I'm trying to avoid. At this point my biggest concern is that the car is atleast silver, preferably with black leather. I've driven every single one we've had in, in the last 3 months, but I just can't find the exact car I want. I know the 2.7 has lots of performance up grades, but I'm not going to go too crazy performance wise on the car. I'd want to atleast lower it, and put an exhaust on, and wheels. Otherwise, everything else I'm going to do is cosmetic. Such as smoked tails, RS6 spoiler, tint, grille, RS6 Carbon Fiber dash kit, Allroad door bottoms, etc.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: A6 Purchase help (Herbie3Rivers)*

Why would you not consider a private sale?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 Purchase help (Herbie3Rivers)*

Hey Herbie
I hear what you are saying as far as the mileage is concerned, but as this is going to be a CPO vehicle I would not be too worried about that.
Just as an FYI... I bought mine as a CPO and the car had 24K miles on it. Three days after I took delivery of the car the oil light came on! So much for the 300 point inspection! Where you are lucky is that you are an employee and you will be able to make sure they check everything out properly. I bet the shop also do not want to look like @ssholes and have one of their employees have all kinds of issues. They would probably do a better job knowing it is for you. If you know what I’m saying. At least confirm the vehicle's service history is good, and that there has not been too many warrantee issues.
Anyway…
I bought a low mileage 2.7T and my turbos were dead before I hit 30K! This is certainly not the norm, but I believe the previous owner (leased by a business) just did not look after the car at all, as far as oil and maintenance is concerned, it probably did not have any! You are in a very good position to look up the service records and ensure the car was serviced regularly and looked after. That being the case, 50K miles is not that much for this car. IMHO.
I just wanted to mention that the mileage is not everything and that on a turbo car good oil maintenance is very important. Hopefully someone else "chimes" in, as I do not want to sound like I know what I'm talking about...








Hope that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: A6 Purchase help (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Why would you not consider a private sale?

The only reason I'm not going private sale is due to the fact that I work for an Audi/Porsche/BMW dealer. I could always go private sale, but then I'm without CPO. I already asked about CPOing a car if I bought one out side and was turned down.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: A6 Purchase help (Herbie3Rivers)*

I bought our A6 privately and it came with CPO as it was purchased up front by the original owner when new... nice. My point is you can still get a CPO'd car privately.
Mass... I got to know one of the few good mechanics at the local dealership and he purchased a CPO'd A4... he was not allowed to bring it in for service because the shop "was too busy servicing customer cars"... the guy got so ticked off, he sold the car and quit the dealership! What does that say!?!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 Purchase help (GLS-S4)*

mmm... There goes my theory.....


----------

